# Advanced Audio Recorder- FREE online today



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi guys stumbled across this at game.giveawayoftheday.com Its a recorder for audio from a CD or tape if you had Spooky tape or CDs like I did before the wonder of the Internet. Just thought I'd share. Its only good till Midnight tonight!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check the Reviews on the Download page. Seems to be a number of probs - but hey, free is free!


----------

